# Error When Trying To Send PM's



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 27, 2012)

I keep getting a 403 error when I try to send PM's, along with this message:



> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.





Any ideas?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2012)

Are you having issues receiving as well?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 27, 2012)

Nope. Not as far as I know.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2012)

How long has this been going on? 
I assume you cleared Cache/Cookies?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep. Restarted my browser, cleared cache. I had one a couple of nights ago, but I retried and was able to get around it. This morning, it keeps giving the same message.

Update: It apparently only gives me the error when I try to send to Varcolac.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 28, 2012)

._.

Something's possibly wrong with me.

I was getting an error whenever I hit "go advanced" in the prog thread in general music discussion. Just had a few urls and youtube videos in the post.

Edit: Tried again, can't post, even just by typing it all into the quick reply box. Get a 403 error; I don't have permission for a new reply.

Edit2: Cleared cache, tried again in quick reply box, got this charming 403:


> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /forum/newreply.php on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



Yet somehow I can post in this thread no problem! D:


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 28, 2012)

Now posting from a phone, and that thread still won't let me post; 403 error once again. What gives?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2012)

I believe these errors are hold overs from the site server migration, as similar errors were popping up left and right around then. 

I'm forwarding this thread to Alex. Though perhaps one of the more computer literate posters/Mods can shine some light on this as well. 

Sorry I can't do too much. Just understand it's a server/site issue, and not any imposed limitations on your account.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 28, 2012)

I had some issues a bit ago as well. The mods didn't know, so I dropped a message to Alex. No response, but the issues cleared up, so I don't know if it was Alex or the gods of technology which heard my pleas. 

My issues:
Couldn't respond to threads. 
Couldn't reply to existing threads. 

Clearing cookies didn't help.


----------

